# Game: Can you make this a sentence?



## J.L. Penn

Not sure if this will work but I love games so let's see ...

Open up whatever book you're reading now, go to the 15th word and post it here.  Once 10 words are posted, the eleventh person needs to try to make a sentence out of those words using as few additional words as possible.  Make sense?  Give it a go!

Here's mine:
old

-Jenn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here's my entry:

won

so far we have:
*won
old*

Betsy


----------



## Addie

Ooh. I like this game!

Here's mine: the

so far we have:
*won
old
the*


----------



## Scheherazade

Here's mine: civilization

so far we have:
*
won
old
the
civilization
*


----------



## DenverRalphy

My word: Fleet

*won
old
the
civilization
fleet*


----------



## chiffchaff

I'll add: him

*won
old
the
civilization
fleet
him*


----------



## Margaret

I like this one! My word is from your book, Jenn!

*in*

1. won
2. old
3. the
4. civilization
5. fleet
6. him
7. different
8. in


----------



## Leslie

okay...

*muscular*

1. won
2. old
3. the
4. civilization
5. fleet
6. him
7. different
8. in
9. muscular


----------



## dollcrazy

This is going to be fun! 

winced

1. won
2. old
3. the
4. civilization
5. fleet
6. him
7. different
8. in
9.muscular
10. winced


----------



## Dana

1. won
2. old
3. the
4. civilization
5. fleet
6. him
7. different
8. in
9.muscular
10. winced

*The old muscular* _captain_ *winced in* _shock as his_ *fleet won him* _the discovery of a_ *different civilization*.

_Everyone else feel free to try to do a sentence with fewer words............_


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

1. should


----------



## Dana

1. should
2. to


----------



## Maxx

1. should
2. to
3. pen


----------



## Aravis60

1. should 
2. to 
3. pen 
4. you


----------



## dnagirl

1. should 
2. to 
3. pen 
4. you
5. lost


----------



## Gayle

1. should 
2. to 
3. pen 
4. you
5. lost
6. strong


----------



## cagnes

Good job Dana!

1. should
2. to
3. pen
4. you
5. lost
6. strong
7. though


----------



## cheerio

1. should
2. to
3. pen
4. you
5. lost
6. strong
7. though
8. the


----------



## meljackson

1. should
2. to
3. pen
4. you
5. lost
6. strong
7. though
8. the
9. F-150


----------



## Leslie

1. should
2. to
3. pen
4. you
5. lost
6. strong
7. though
8. the
9. F-150
10. retirement


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> 1. should
> 2. to
> 3. pen
> 4. you
> 5. lost
> 6. strong
> 7. though
> 8. the
> 9. F-150
> 10. retirement


The strong F-150 _driver_ should _write a_ retirement _letter_ to you, though _his_ pen _is_ lost.


----------



## Susan in VA

1. publisher


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

1. publisher
2. occasionally


----------



## loca

looked at


----------



## Leslie

1. publisher
2. occasionally
3. looked at
4. schizophrenic


----------



## Geoffrey

1. publisher
2. occasionally
3. looked at
4. schizophrenic
5. frowned


----------



## cagnes

1. publisher
2. occasionally
3. looked at
4. schizophrenic
5. frowned
6. you


----------



## Neekeebee

1. publisher
2. occasionally
3. looked at
4. schizophrenic
5. frowned
6. you
7. as


----------



## Margaret

1. publisher
2. occasionly
3. looked at
4. schizophrenic
5. frowned
6. you
7. as
8. my


----------



## Dana

1. publisher
2. occasionally
3. looked at
4. schizophrenic
5. frowned
6. you
7. as
8. my
9. spar


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Dana said:


> 1. publisher
> 2. occasionally
> 3. looked at
> 4. schizophrenic
> 5. frowned
> 6. you
> 7. as
> 8. my
> 9. spar
> 10. collection


----------



## Margaret

The schizophrenic publisher occasionally frowned as you looked at my spar collection.


----------



## Annalog

1. bristling

Wow Margaret, only one added word!


----------



## Geoffrey

1. bristling
2. sure


----------



## Addie

1. bristling
2. sure
3. was


----------



## Dana

1. bristling
2. sure
3. was
4. cakes


----------



## Margaret

1. bristling
2. sure 
3. was
4. cakes
5. to


----------



## Leslie

1. bristling
2. sure 
3. was
4. cakes
5. to
6. functions


----------



## Andra

1. bristling
2. sure 
3. was
4. cakes
5. to
6. functions
7. entire


----------



## cagnes

1. bristling
2. sure
3. was
4. cakes
5. to
6. functions
7. entire
8. chatter


----------



## gdae23

1. bristling
2. sure
3. was
4. cakes
5. to
6. functions
7. entire
8. chatter
9. rural


----------



## Tripp

1. bristling
2. sure
3. was
4. cakes
5. to
6. functions
7. entire
8. chatter
9. rural
10. we


----------



## Annalog

*We sure *did *chatter *about the *entire cakes *brought *to *the *rural functions*, especially the one that *was bristling *with quills.


----------



## Maxx

1. stone


----------



## Leslie

1. stone
2. psychic


----------



## Susan in VA

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden


----------



## Geoffrey

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden
4. Bavarian

(I swear I'm not making it up....)


----------



## Taborcarn

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden
4. Bavarian
5. each


----------



## cagnes

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden
4. Bavarian
5. each
6. her


----------



## Margaret

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden
4. Bavarian
5. each
6. her
7. was


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Margaret said:


> 1. stone
> 2. psychic
> 3. Sweden
> 4. Bavarian
> 5. each
> 6. her
> 7. was
> 8. up


----------



## DenverRalphy

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden
4. Bavarian
5. each
6. her
7. was
8. up
9. toward


----------



## J.L. Penn

1. stone
2. psychic
3. Sweden
4. Bavarian
5. each
6. her
7. was
8. up
9. toward
10. a


----------



## Addie

A Bavarian psychic was *picked* up *in* Sweden *as* each stone *rolled* toward her.


----------



## Scheherazade

1. titled


----------



## meljackson

1. titled
2. pretties


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

meljackson said:


> 1. titled
> 2. pretties
> 3. uncharted


----------



## Susan in VA

1. titled
2. pretties
3. uncharted
4. Quaker


----------



## renesme121

you'll


----------



## Addie

1. titled
2. pretties
3. uncharted
4. Quaker
5. you'll
6. up
7. have


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

(I had to go remind myself that it is the *15th* word in the book we're currently reading. In my case, Elfhunter).

1. titled
2. pretties
3. uncharted
4. Quaker
5. you'll
6. up
7. have
8. height

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

1. titled
2. pretties
3. uncharted
4. Quaker
5. you'll
6. up
7. have
8. height
9. ladder


----------



## Margaret

1. titled
2.pretties
3.uncharted
4.Quaker
5. you'll
6. up
7. have
8.height
9. ladder
10. present


----------



## MAGreen

1. titled
2.pretties
3.uncharted
4.Quaker
5. you'll
6. up
7. have
8.height
9. ladder
10. present

Wow, what a place to join in....well, here goes:
The Quaker climbed up the height of a ladder to read his present book, titled "The Uncharted Island of Pretties", you'll have to read it yourself!


----------



## Addie

LOL I like it!

1. the


----------



## Susan in VA

1. the
2. square


----------



## Scheherazade

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.


----------



## DenverRalphy

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family


----------



## Geoffrey

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family
5. third


----------



## Leslie

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family
5. third
6. small


----------



## meljackson

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family
5. third
6. small
7. walls


----------



## Margaret

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family
5. third
6. small
7. walls
8. Ricardi


----------



## ladyknight33

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family
5. third
6. small
7. walls
8. Ricardi
9. misses


----------



## Marguerite

1. the
2. square
3. PhD.
4. family
5. third
6. small
7. walls
8. Ricardi
9. misses
10. daughter


----------



## Susan in VA

Ricardi's small family stares at the square walls and misses the daughter getting her third PhD.


----------



## Addie

1. Station


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Station
2. Supper


----------



## Scheherazade

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)


----------



## DenverRalphy

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
4. steps


----------



## MAGreen

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
4. steps
5. blotted


----------



## Leslie

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
4. steps
5. blotted
6. screwed


----------



## angelad

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
4. steps
5. blotted
6. screwed
7. Sidewalk


----------



## Susan in VA

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
4. steps
5. blotted
6. screwed
7. Sidewalk
8. sat (with all this alliteration, the result is going to_ sound_ like Dr. Seuss!)


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Station
2. Supper
3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
4. steps
5. blotted
6. screwed
7. Sidewalk
8. sat  (with all this alliteration, the result is going to sound like Dr. Seuss!)
9. very


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Geoffrey said:


> 1. Station
> 2. Supper
> 3. thars (it was Dr. Seuss)
> 4. steps
> 5. blotted
> 6. screwed
> 7. Sidewalk
> 8. sat (with all this alliteration, the result is going to sound like Dr. Seuss!)
> 9. very


10. please


----------



## Annalog

Silly Susan *blotted *sauce from her *station supper *as she *sat *on the *very *slanted *sidewalk steps *while her sisters *screwed *caps upon *thars*.


----------



## Addie

1. Air


----------



## Scheherazade

1. Air
2. Egypt


----------



## Marguerite

1. Air
2. Egypt
3. smoke


----------



## Susan in VA

1. Air
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Air
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics
5. sweater


----------



## Annalog

1. Air
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics
5. sweater
6. and


----------



## Margaret

1. air
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics
5. sweater
6. and
7. mill


----------



## jesscscott

1. air
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics
5. sweater
6. and
7. mill
8. the


----------



## Aravis60

1. air 
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics
5. sweater
6. and 
7. mill
8. the
9. beautifully


----------



## Geoffrey

1. air
2. Egypt
3. smoke
4. bioethics
5. sweater
6. and
7. mill
8. the
9. beautifully
10. pocket


----------



## Scheherazade

*Air Egypt* had a pamphlet on *the bioethics* of baby *mills and* secondhand *smoke *that fit *beautifully *in the *pocket *of my *sweater*.


----------



## akagriff

1.  Mrs.


----------



## Geoffrey

Scheherazade said:


> *Air Egypt* had a pamphlet on *the bioethics* of baby *mills and* secondhand *smoke *that fit *beautifully *in the *pocket *of my *sweater*.


Did I ever tell you you're my hero? That was brilliant. 

1. Mrs.
2. secret


----------



## Scheherazade

Geoffrey said:


> Did I ever tell you you're my hero? That was brilliant.


Yay!

1. Mrs.
2. secret
3. lucky


----------



## Addie

Geoffrey said:


> Did I ever tell you you're my hero? That was brilliant.


I agree!

1. Mrs.
2. secret
3. lucky
4. producer


----------



## Dana

1. Mrs.
2. secret
3. lucky
4. producer
5. cherish


----------



## Susan in VA

Great one, Scheherazade!


1. Mrs.
2. secret
3. lucky
4. producer
5. cherish
6. four


----------



## jesscscott

1. Mrs.
2. secret
3. lucky
4. producer
5. cherish
6. four
7. touch


----------



## Margaret

Scheherazade said:


> *Air Egypt* had a pamphlet on *the bioethics* of baby *mills and* secondhand *smoke *that fit *beautifully *in the *pocket *of my *sweater*.


That one has to be the best yet! Bravo!
1. Mrs.
2.secret
3. lucky
4. producer
5. cherish
6. four
7. touch
8. trumpet


----------



## jesscscott

1. Mrs.
2. secret
3. lucky
4. producer
5. cherish
6. four
7. touch
8. trumpet
9. feverish


----------



## Aravis60

1. Mrs. 
2. secret
3. lucky
4. producer
5. cherish
6. four
7. touch 
8. trumpet
9. feverish
10. worst


----------



## akagriff

The worst secret that Mrs. Trumpet knew was about the feverish touch the producer gave the four lucky girls which they will never cherish.


----------



## akagriff

1.  window


----------



## Geoffrey

1.  window
2.  incessantly


----------



## Scheherazade

1.  window
2.  incessantly
3.  scanning


----------



## Margaret

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose


----------



## Marguerite

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose
5. it


----------



## jesscscott

akagriff said:


> The worst secret that Mrs. Trumpet knew was about the feverish touch the producer gave the four lucky girls which they will never cherish.


Nice!

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose
5. it
6. publisher


----------



## Supers

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose
5. it
6. publisher
7. baton


----------



## Addie

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose
5. it
6. publisher
7. baton
8. death


----------



## jesscscott

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose
5. it
6. publisher
7. baton
8. death
9. porcelain


----------



## akagriff

I'm just bringing this up from the bottom of the 2nd page.  Hopefully someone will post that 10th word soon.
I posted number one and refuse to post #10 too.


----------



## frojazz

1. window
2. incessantly
3. scanning
4. choose
5. it
6. publisher
7. baton
8. death
9. porcelain
10. me


----------



## Scheherazade

I noticed my *publisher **incessantly **scanning *the *window*, watching *me choose* a *porcelain *doll to beat to *death *with a *baton *outside *it*.


----------



## akagriff

That was funny.  Poor doll. 

1.  who


----------



## Taborcarn

1.  who
2.  that


----------



## drenee

wanting

1.who
2. that
3. wanting


----------



## drenfrow

1.who
2. that
3. wanting
4. single


----------



## J.L. Penn

1.who
2. that
3. wanting
4. single
5. molehill


----------



## frojazz

1. who
2. that
3. wanting
4. single
5. molehill
6. completely


----------



## Aravis60

1. who 
2. that
3. wanting 
4. single
5. molehill
6. completely
7. rigid


----------



## Author Eyes

1. who
2. that
3. wanting
4. single
5. molehill
6. completely
7. rigid
8. sheets


----------



## Margaret

1. who
2. that
3. wanting
4. single
5. molehill
6. completely
7. rigid
8. sheets
9. share


----------



## jesscscott

Scheherazade said:


> I noticed my *publisher **incessantly **scanning *the *window*, watching *me choose* a *porcelain *doll to beat to *death *with a *baton *outside *it*.


Made me LOL 

1. who
2. that
3. wanting
4. single
5. molehill
6. completely
7. rigid
8. sheets
9. share
10. punk


----------



## Scheherazade

The *rigid punks who share* those *sheets* were *wanting* to cover *that single molehill completely*.

Okay, was kind of reaching for that one...


----------



## akagriff

I applaud you.  molehill and rigid were tough words to work with.

1.  but


----------



## frojazz

1. but
2. with


----------



## Scheherazade

Helps when I put the right word in the sentence... but I fixed it!

1. but
2. with
3. register


----------



## Maxx

1.  but
2.  with
3.  register
4.  full


----------



## frojazz

(I hope it is okay if I contribute two words to one list...)   

1.  but
2.  with
3.  register
4.  full
5.  fatality


----------



## jesscscott

1. but
2. with
3. register
4. full
5. fatality
6. dagger


----------



## Maxx

1. but
2. with
3. register
4. full
5. fatality
6. dagger
7. ask


----------



## MAGreen

1. but
2. with
3. register
4. full
5. fatality
6. dagger
7. ask
8. seed


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1. but
2. with
3. register
4. full
5. fatality
6. dagger
7. ask
8. seed
9. dungeon

Good luck!
L.J.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

1. but
2. with
3. register
4. full
5. fatality
6. dagger
7. ask
8. seed
9. dungeon
10. they


----------



## Margaret

They can't register the dagger with the dungeon  master, but can ask if the bag full  of seed  caused the fatality.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Nicely done! A seed fatality—an original idea a crime novelist would at least have to consider.
L.J.


----------



## Aravis60

1. dose


----------



## akagriff

excellent Margaret!  

1.  dose
2.  red


----------



## Scheherazade

1.  dose
2.  red
3.  unequal


----------



## MAGreen

1.  dose
2.  red
3.  unequal
4.  water


----------



## Susan in VA

1.  dose
2.  red
3.  unequal
4.  water
5.  overheard


----------



## Margaret

1. dose
2. red
3. unequal
4. water
5. overheard
6. teetering


----------



## Victorine

1. dose
2. red
3. unequal
4. water
5. overheard
6. teetering
7. wagging


----------



## David McAfee

1. dose
2. red
3. unequal
4. water
5. overheard
6. teetering
7. wagging
8. rambling


----------



## jesscscott

1. dose
2. red
3. unequal
4. water
5. overheard
6. teetering
7. wagging
8. rambling
9. nymphs


----------



## cheerio

1. dose
2. red
3. unequal
4. water
5. overheard
6. teetering
7. wagging
8. rambling
9. nymphs
10. Jose


----------



## Susan in VA

*Jose*'s dog stopped* rambling* and began *wagging* his tail, hoping for a *dose* of doggie treats, when he *overheard* the *water* *nymphs* *teetering* over the *unequal *planks across the *Red* River.

(Okay, so I'm not Scheherazade. )


----------



## Scheherazade

You were welcome to that one   That was quite a mix of words.

1.  somber


----------



## Aravis60

1. somber
2. turned


----------



## MAGreen

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries


----------



## brennylou

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift


----------



## ScottLCollins

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift
5. years


----------



## jesscscott

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift
5. years
6. foes


----------



## David McAfee

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift
5. years
6. foes
7. onto


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift
5. years
6. foes
7. onto
8. policewoman

That should help!


----------



## MCM

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift
5. years
6. foes
7. onto
8. policewoman
9. spat


----------



## Maxx

1. somber
2. turned
3. centuries
4. swift
5. years
6. foes
7. onto
8. policewoman
9. spat
10. shuddered


----------



## Scheherazade

The *policewoman spat onto *her *foes* in the alley as she *turned *and *shuddered*, her *years *on the force no match for the *centuries* of *swift *violence on display before her in the *somber *passage.

These just keep getting harder


----------



## ScottLCollins

Impressive.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Darn it, I created this game and I can never seem to get in here when we're at 10!  

-Jenn


----------



## David McAfee

1. laughs


----------



## Scheherazade

J.L. Penn said:


> Darn it, I created this game and I can never seem to get in here when we're at 10!
> 
> -Jenn


Maybe we need a period for people to submit sentences after the 10 are up instead of just one person, of course then it might turn from good fun to cutthroat competitive 

1. laughs
2. far


----------



## Brenda Carroll

1.  laughs
2.  far
3.  crops


----------



## MAGreen

1.  laughs
2.  far
3.  crops
4.  loyalty


----------



## J.L. Penn

Scheherazade said:


> Maybe we need a period for people to submit sentences after the 10 are up instead of just one person


Nah, it's all good.


----------



## frojazz

1.  laughs
2.  far
3.  crops
4.  loyalty
5.  he


----------



## Maxx

1. laughs
2. far
3. crops
4. loyalty
5. he
6. set


----------



## jesscscott

1. laughs
2. far
3. crops
4. loyalty
5. he
6. set
7. pirate


----------



## David McAfee

Oboy. "Pirate," "loyalty," and "crops" in the same sentence. This oughtta be good.


----------



## jesscscott

David McAfee said:


> Oboy. "Pirate," "loyalty," and "crops" in the same sentence. This oughtta be good.


I know! Man, this thread is as addictive as Sudoku.

I'll wait for someone else to add the 8th word (since I was the last) _*taps fingers on tabletop*_


----------



## Aravis60

1. laughs
2. far
3. crops
4. loyalty
5. he
6. set
7. pirate
8. sleeps


----------



## Marguerite

1. laughs
2. far
3. crops
4. loyalty
5. he
6. set
7. pirate
8. sleeps
9. atone


----------



## Xealous

1. laughs
2. far
3. crops
4. loyalty
5. he
6. set
7. pirate
8. sleeps
9. atone
10. *time*


----------



## NogDog

"It's *time *to *atone *for the *crops*, you *pirate*," *he laughs*, "so *set loyalty far aside*."

(It almost sounds like it means something.  )


----------



## Margaret

NogDog said:


> "It's *time *to *atone *for the *crops*, you *pirate*," *he laughs*, "so *set loyalty far aside*."


I think I've read books with sentences like that. Good job for Nog Dog; not so good when published!

Let me start again:
1. markings


----------



## akagriff

1.  markings
2.  where


----------



## NogDog

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to

(Isn't that handy?  )


----------



## Scheherazade

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock


----------



## frojazz

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock
5.  of


----------



## David McAfee

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock
5.  of
6.  all


----------



## MAGreen

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock
5.  of
6.  all
7.  thought


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock
5.  of
6.  all
7.  thought
8. forever


I keep hoping to catch the chance to form the sentence


----------



## Marguerite

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock
5.  of
6.  all
7.  thought
8. forever
9. she

L.J.  I am missing the opportunity to write a sentence also.  I will keep playing though.


----------



## ScottLCollins

1.  markings
2.  where
3.  to
4.  o'clock
5.  of
6.  all
7.  thought
8. forever
9. she
10. my

Ready, set, go!


----------



## Marguerite

she thought forever that all of the markings were my clue to where to meet at 12 o'clock.


----------



## akagriff

Oh no,  she ever find you?  Excellent sentence! 

1.  night's


----------



## Marguerite

1.  night's
2. millennium

Thanks!


----------



## Margaret

1. night's
2. millenium
3. of


----------



## MAGreen

1. night's
2. millenium
3. of
4. boon


----------



## Maxx

1. night's
2. millennium
3. of
4. boon
5. ripped


----------



## Scheherazade

1. night's
2. millennium
3. of
4. boon
5. ripped
6. Pisthetaerus ><


----------



## ScottLCollins

Pisthetaerus? Good luck to whoever puts that sentence together.


----------



## LCEvans

Insert Quote
1. night's
2. millennium
3. of
4. boon
5. ripped
6. Pisthetaerus 
7. There


----------



## Aravis60

1. night's 
2. millennium
3. of
4. boon
5. ripped 
6. Pisthetaerus
7. there
8. shall


----------



## Angela

1. night's 
2. millennium
3. of
4. boon
5. ripped 
6. Pisthetaerus
7. there
8. shall 
9. than


----------



## David McAfee

1. night's 
2. millennium
3. of
4. boon
5. ripped 
6. Pisthetaerus
7. there
8. shall 
9. than
10. aging


----------



## Margaret

As a boon ripped from the gods, there shall be only one night's worth of aging for Pisthetaerus rather than the millenium which has passed.


----------



## LCEvans

1. His


----------



## akagriff

1.  his
2.  liked

Nice sentence Margaret.  I didn't even know who Pisthetaerus was until after I googled it.


----------



## Margaret

akagriff said:


> Nice sentence Margaret. I didn't even know who Pisthetaerus was until after I googled it.


To be honest, I did not know who he was either. The name sounded Greek and ancient to me, so I used it as a proper noun and threw in something about the gods.


----------



## Scheherazade

Margaret said:


> To be honest, I did not know who he was either. The name sounded Greek and ancient to me, so I used it as a proper noun and threw in something about the gods.


Heh, he's a character from The Birds by Aristophanes so you were right on the Greek. I did appreciate seeing the sentence made to even sound ancient Greeky  I'll do one from The Frogs this time... I like it better than The Birds anyway but I couldn't pass it up when Pisthetaerus fell on the 15th word.

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate


----------



## akagriff

now I'm going to have to google effeminate


----------



## Maxx

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead


----------



## Marguerite

Margaret said:


> As a boon ripped from the gods, there shall be only one night's worth of aging for Pisthetaerus rather than the millenium which has passed.


NICE!


----------



## Marguerite

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead
5. strangled


----------



## Margaret

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead
5. strangled
6. few


----------



## Scheherazade

Margaret said:


> 1. his
> 2. liked
> 3. effeminate
> 4. dead
> 5. strangled
> 6. few


This is shaping up to be a morbid one... hope I get it! <cackle>


----------



## jesscscott

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead
5. strangled
6. few
7. raven


----------



## frojazz

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead
5. strangled
6. few
7. raven
8. cover


----------



## MAGreen

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead
5. strangled
6. few
7. raven
8. cover
9. breath


----------



## David McAfee

1. his
2. liked
3. effeminate
4. dead
5. strangled
6. few
7. raven
8. cover
9. breath
10. hours

OK, someone take it away.


----------



## Scheherazade

The *effeminate *killer *liked* the portent of the *raven *that flew over as he went to *cover* his *dead **victim*, the man's final *breath strangled* from him just a *few hours* before.

Having _liked_ in there made it kinda rough.


----------



## Margaret

Very nicely done!
1. do


----------



## akagriff

1.  do
2.  around


----------



## Scheherazade

I have to stop using odd books. I'll be nice and not use _calenture_ which was the word in the first book I picked up... this time at least. So do hyphenated words count as one? If not just use the first word of the one I am giving below...

1. do
2. around
3. fifty-year-old


----------



## MAGreen

1.  do
2.  around
3.  fifty-year-old (I think it works just fine)
4.  garden


----------



## Maxx

1. do
2. around
3. fifty-year-old
4. garden
5. knew


----------



## David McAfee

1. do
2. around
3. fifty-year-old
4. garden
5. knew
6. see
7. harmless

Sooner or later I'll catch this at 10.


----------



## LCEvans

1. do
2. around
3. fifty-year-old
4. garden
5. knew
6. see
7. harmless
8. times


----------



## frojazz

1. do
2. around
3. fifty-year-old
4. garden
5. knew
6. see
7. harmless
8. times
9. every


----------



## Brenda Carroll

1. do
2. around
3. fifty-year-old
4. garden
5. knew
6. see
7. harmless
8. times
9. every
10. American


----------



## Brenda Carroll

*See*, I *knew* that *every* *harmless** fifty-year-old* *American* should *do* this *around* the* garden* often *times.*

Edited: Did I cheat? Can I be the sentence maker and the tenth word poster? Please say I can!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

1. day


----------



## Maxx

1. day
2. silent


----------



## MAGreen

1. day
2. silent
3. myself


----------



## Marguerite

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp


----------



## NogDog

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp
5. still


----------



## Margaret

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp
5, still
6. only


----------



## David McAfee

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp
5, still
6. only 
7. all


----------



## LCEvans

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp
5, still
6. only 
7. all
8. castles


----------



## Brenda Carroll

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp
5, still
6. only 
7. all
8. castles
9. always


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

1. day
2. silent
3. myself
4. wasp
5, still
6. only 
7. all
8. castles
9. always
10. bowl


----------



## Marguerite

All day, I built castles in the sugar bowl as the wasp buzzed loudly and myself, as always, am still silent.


----------



## akagriff

Sounds like a perfect lazy day!

1.  fall


----------



## Jeff

1. fall
2. of


----------



## Maxx

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored


----------



## Marguerite

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist


----------



## jesscscott

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist
5. angels


----------



## David McAfee

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist
5. angels
6. years


----------



## Angela

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist
5. angels
6. years
7. conservation


----------



## Scheherazade

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist
5. angels
6. years
7. conservation
8. bar


----------



## MAGreen

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist
5. angels
6. years
7. conservation
8. bar
9. summon


----------



## Marguerite

1. fall
2. of
3. ignored
4. waist
5. angels
6. years
7. conservation
8. bar
9. summon
10. hoping


----------



## J.L. Penn

The satchel around his *waist* contained the message: "The *fall* *of* *angels* is not to be *ignored* as *years* of religious *conservation* end and the rise of the evil ones *summon* fear and *bar* the *hoping* for a Messiah."

I finally made it!! 

-Jenn


----------



## Marguerite

good one

1. write


----------



## Maxx

1. write
2. paper


----------



## jesscscott

Whoa, great sentence 

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond


----------



## David McAfee

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors


----------



## akagriff

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors
5. in


----------



## frojazz

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors
5. in
6. light


----------



## Geoffrey

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors
5. in
6. light
7. shot


----------



## Aravis60

1. write 
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors
5. in 
6. light
7. shot
8. if


----------



## Guest

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors
5. in
6. light
7. shot
8. if 
9. to


----------



## MAGreen

1. write
2. paper
3. diamond
4. neighbors
5. in
6. light
7. shot
8. if 
9. to
10. espresso

Good luck!


----------



## Margaret

*If* you get some *paper*, I'll *write* and invite the* neighbors* *to* have a *light* *shot* of *expresso* *in* our *diamond* encrusted goblets.


----------



## akagriff

You're amazing Margaret!  

1.  media


----------



## David McAfee

1. media
2. blowing


----------



## LCEvans

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal


----------



## Guest

This is so nifty! How many times can I play? Like, what do you do when you've used the 15th word of your current book?? Can you just repeat the same word? Or do you use the 30th or something?


----------



## jesscscott

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind


----------



## jesscscott

FP said:


> This is so nifty! How many times can I play? Like, what do you do when you've used the 15th word of your current book?? Can you just repeat the same word? Or do you use the 30th or something?


I know -- I'm as hooked to this as I am with Sudoku puzzles 

I use the 15th word of whatever I'm reading (so same book / different paragraph / different page)...not sure if that's following the rules 100%. Makes for GREAT fun though, which I think is what matters ^^


----------



## Guest

Argh, Sudoku, _arrggghhhh._... It's great but so hard sometimes. Have you tried the Challenger ones? I love them and they're so impossible! I've only been able to finish a few. You can get free ones off the web. I also got some free Samurai versions--haven't tried that kind yet.

I've yet to crack the last issue of Extreme Sudoku I bought--had to take a break because I was getting headaches from Sudoku-ing! Now that you've mentioned it, I'll get back to that this week (sans the headaches hopefully! lol)

I randomly opened to a page and pointed at a word:

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind
5. house


----------



## J.L. Penn

jesscscott said:


> I know -- I'm as hooked to this as I am with Sudoku puzzles
> 
> I use the 15th word of whatever I'm reading (so same book / different paragraph / different page)...not sure if that's following the rules 100%. Makes for GREAT fun though, which I think is what matters ^^


Yeah, sure, that sounds good. I made this up just off the top of my head, so I guess I didn't really get real wordy with the rules.   Had no idea it would take off so much. Very cool!

-Jenn


----------



## MAGreen

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind
5. house
6. authority


----------



## Marguerite

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind
5. house
6. authority
7.  the


----------



## LCEvans

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind
5. house
6. authority
7.  the
8. possible


----------



## Guest

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind
5. house
6. authority
7.  the
8. possible
9. was


----------



## David McAfee

1. media
2. blowing
3. normal
4. mind
5. house
6. authority
7.  the
8. possible
9. was
10. billing


----------



## Guest

The XYZ media company out-of-proportion blowing up a normal story about the House having possible billing problems--this was what happened in 2015 when an in-a-position-of-authority organization finally and completely lost its mind.


----------



## David McAfee

Heh. Nice. Someday I'll hit that darn 10.  

1. understand


----------



## Guest

Sorry I ruined it for you! I was, like, dying to try one. I won't do anymore so maybe next time you'll have the opportunity. Also, I don't see why more than one person can't make a sentence from each set. Comparing what two people come up with might be interesting.

1. understand
2. close


----------



## Margaret

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine


----------



## Geoffrey

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I
5. while


----------



## MAGreen

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I
5. while
6. pedestals


----------



## Maxx

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I
5. while
6. pedestals
7. dagger


----------



## Susan in VA

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I
5. while
6. pedestals
7. dagger
8. Diaspora


I think that if more than one person posts, it will turn much more competitive.  My vote is to keep it the way it is.


----------



## LCEvans

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I
5. while
6. pedestals
7. dagger
8. Diaspora
9. hear


----------



## Scheherazade

1. understand
2. close
3. Katherine
4. I
5. while
6. pedestals
7. dagger
8. Diaspora
9. hear
10. tunes


----------



## David McAfee

Aha! Finally!

*I hear Katherine* humming various *tunes* *while * she smashes the *pedestals* in the next room, and I *understand* it is because the Somalians elected to *close* their borders, creating a *diaspora* of refugees that is like a *dagger* in her heart.

I sure hope I used the word diaspora correctly. Had to look that one up!


----------



## Margaret

Wow!  Your sentence was worth waiting for.
1. raised


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you. 

1. raised
2. to


----------



## Aravis60

1. raised 
2. to 
3. grandmother's


----------



## frojazz

1. raised 
2. to 
3. grandmother's
4. dance


----------



## Maxx

1. raised
2. to
3. grandmother's
4. dance
5. strength


----------



## MAGreen

Nice one!

1. raised
2. to
3. grandmother's
4. dance
5. strength
6. realize


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

1. raised
2. to
3. grandmother's
4. dance
5. strength
6. realize
7. many


----------



## David McAfee

1. raised
2. to
3. grandmother's
4. dance
5. strength
6. realize
7. many
8. reception


----------



## LCEvans

1. raised
2. to
3. grandmother's
4. dance
5. strength
6. realize
7. many
8. reception
9. had


----------



## David McAfee

1. raised
2. to
3. grandmother's
4. dance
5. strength
6. realize
7. many
8. reception
9. had
10. Mutley Crue (I know it's two words, but I figured it's a proper noun, so it should be OK)

OK. Take it, somebody!


----------



## Susan in VA

*Many* didn't *realize* that I *had* somehow *raised* the *strength** to* *dance* to *Motley Crue *at my *grandmother's* *reception*.


----------



## Maxx

Love it!

1. head


----------



## Susan in VA

1. head
2. Palestine


----------



## Margaret

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug


----------



## David McAfee

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four (no, I'm not kidding, either...weird how that worked out)


----------



## jesscscott

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four (no, I'm not kidding, either...weird how that worked out)
5. wedding


----------



## frojazz

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four (no, I'm not kidding, either...weird how that worked out)
5. wedding
6. it


----------



## MAGreen

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four (no, I'm not kidding, either...weird how that worked out)
5. wedding
6. it
7. thin


----------



## David McAfee

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four
5. wedding
6. it
7. thin
8. he


----------



## LCEvans

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four
5. wedding
6. it
7. thin
8. he
9. understand


----------



## Aravis60

1. head
2. Palestine
3. ladybug
4. four
5. wedding
6. it
7. thin
8. he
9. understand
10. seemed


----------



## Scheherazade

The *head *of *Palestine seemed* to *understand **he *was on *thin *ice at his *wedding *when his bride took her bouquet and killed *four ladybug*s with *it*.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Well done!  

1. Closed


----------



## David McAfee

1. Closed
2. wanted


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Closed
2. wanted
3. Lady


----------



## Maxx

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride


----------



## Scheherazade

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride
5. carton


----------



## Susan in VA

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride
5. carton
6. octagon


----------



## MAGreen

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride
5. carton
6. octagon
7. childhood


----------



## Marguerite

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride
5. carton
6. octagon
7. childhood
8. amused


----------



## David McAfee

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride
5. carton
6. octagon
7. childhood
8. amused
9. instead


----------



## jesscscott

1. closed
2. wanted
3. lady
4. bride
5. carton
6. octagon
7. childhood
8. amused
9. instead
10. squeeze


----------



## Margaret

The *bride* *wanted* to *squeeze* gifts from *childhood * friends into a *closed carton*, *instead * of allowing the *amused lady* to display them on the table shaped like an *octagon*.


----------



## Marguerite

1. two


----------



## Maxx

1. two
2. city


----------



## David McAfee

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels


----------



## MAGreen

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels
4. ammount


----------



## LCEvans

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels
4. ammount
5. alarm
6. aging


----------



## Marguerite

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels
4. ammount
5. alarm
6. aging
7. back


----------



## Scheherazade

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels
4. ammount
5. alarm
6. aging
7. back
8. support


----------



## David McAfee

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels
4. ammount
5. alarm
6. aging
7. back
8. support
9. leave


----------



## LCEvans

1. two
2. city
3. tunnels
4. ammount
5. alarm
6. aging
7. back
8. support
9. leave
10.predicament


----------



## ScottLCollins

Refusing to leave when the alarm sounded, and cut off from their support, the two aging criminals found themselves in quite a predicament after breaking back into the city tunnels in their pursuit of an unfathomable amount of gold.


----------



## Aravis60

1. able


----------



## Marguerite

1. able
2. singing


----------



## Maxx

1. able
2. singing
3. razors


----------



## David McAfee

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it


----------



## Margaret

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it
5. woods


----------



## frojazz

ScottLCollins said:


> Refusing to leave when the alarm sounded, and cut off from their support, the two aging criminals found themselves in quite a predicament after breaking back into the city tunnels in their pursuit of an unfathomable amount of gold.


Nice!

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it
5. woods
6. can't


----------



## MAGreen

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it
5. woods
6. can't
7. web


----------



## LCEvans

Nice sentence!

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it
5. woods
6. can't
7. web
8. now


----------



## ScottLCollins

Thanks!

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it
5. woods
6. can't
7. web
8. now
9. away


----------



## jesscscott

1. able
2. singing
3. razors
4. it
5. woods
6. can't
7. web
8. now
9. away
10. King


----------



## Marguerite

The spider KING said that IT was not ABLE to get AWAY from his WEB NOW, because he CAN'T leave while the sound of the saws, sharp as RAZORS, were SINGING through the WOODS


----------



## Marguerite

1. showing


----------



## Maxx

1. show
2. hood


----------



## jesscscott

1. show
2. hood
3. clueless


----------



## David McAfee

1. show
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated


----------



## LCEvans

1. show
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated
5, accident


----------



## Marguerite

1. showing
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated
5, accident
6. denied


----------



## MAGreen

1. showing
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated
5, accident
6. denied 
7. espresso


----------



## Susan in VA

1. showing
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated
5, accident
6. denied 
7. espresso
8. battlefield


----------



## Scheherazade

1. showing
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated
5, accident
6. denied 
7. espresso
8. battlefield
9. quickly


----------



## David McAfee

1. showing
2. hood
3. clueless
4. repeated
5, accident
6. denied 
7. espresso
8. battlefield
9. quickly
10. closer

OK, guys. have at it!


----------



## ScottLCollins

*Quickly* pulling off his *hood* as he walked in drinking an *espresso*, the general moved *closer* to the press pit and again *denied* the reported *clueless* *battlefield* actions and *repeated* his attempt in *showing* them it was an unfortunate *accident*.

How does that work for everyone?


----------



## Marguerite

Nice!


----------



## LCEvans

1. her


----------



## Maxx

1. her
2. moment


----------



## Marguerite

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat


----------



## MAGreen

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat
5. apricot


----------



## jesscscott

Damn, that was a great sentence!

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat
5. apricot
6. imagination


----------



## David McAfee

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat
5. apricot
6. imagination
7. ended


----------



## traceya

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat
5. apricot
6. imagination
7. ended
8. perversity


----------



## LCEvans

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat
5. apricot
6. imagination
7. ended
8. perversity
9. complain


----------



## Margaret

1. her
2. moment
3. nozzle
4. heat
5. apricot
6. imagination
7. ended
8. peversity
9. complain
10. to


----------



## ScottLCollins

Perversity and apricot in the same sentence. This should be interesting...


----------



## jesscscott

Don't mind the double post (just came in!) --

*Her moment* in *heat* escalated when her *imagination ended* its *complain*t of the *perversity* of the strong and true *apricot* fragrance, delivered *to *her from a hand-held spray *nozzle*.


----------



## ScottLCollins

T.L.,
Wow. And in order, too.


----------



## Geoffrey

I started on a sentence but gave up.  I'm glad others were able to follow through.

... and keeping with the theme of  imagination and perversity, it's appropriate that the first word for the next sentence is:

1.  ironclad


----------



## David McAfee

1. Ironclad
2. Bore
3. breasts


----------



## Margaret

Nicely done - to both of you!

1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against


----------



## Maxx

1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against
5. slid


----------



## jesscscott

T.L., wow, in order, damn (I go "damn" way too often on this thread...):

1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against
5. slid
6. requested

* looks like another nice one  / slid + breasts?


----------



## Susan in VA

jesscscott said:


> * looks like another nice one  / slid + breasts?


PLUS_ against_ and _ironclad_? This one might have to be spoilered. 

1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against
5. slid
6. requested
7. far


----------



## LCEvans

1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against
5. slid
6. requested
7. far
8. the


----------



## Geoffrey

This is  really beginning to look like a bodice-ripping sentence ...


1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against
5. slid
6. requested
7. far
8. the
9. door


----------



## Marguerite

1. ironclad
2. bore
3. breasts
4. against
5. slid
6. requested
7. far
8. the
9. door
10. fortunate

Have fun!


----------



## ScottLCollins

The *door* in *the* *far* wall *slid* open and a hail of arrows *bore* down on the gladiator, who was *fortunate* she'd *requested* *ironclad* armor to protect her *breasts* *against* the piercing power of their wooden tips.


----------



## Maxx

1. top


----------



## michellern

1. top
2. retired


----------



## David McAfee

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)


----------



## jesscscott

tastefully done sentence, hehe 

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion


----------



## Geoffrey

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion
5. fell


----------



## Marguerite

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion
5. fell
6. supposed


----------



## Scheherazade

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion
5. fell
6. supposed
7. effective


----------



## traceya

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion
5. fell
6. supposed
7. effective
8. observing


----------



## LCEvans

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion
5. fell
6. supposed
7. effective
8. observing
9. fat


----------



## Aravis60

1. top
2. retired
3. wound (as in injury)
4. religion
5. fell
6. supposed
7. effective
8. observing 
9. fat
10. approximates


----------



## jesscscott

The *retired * *top *nutritionist *fell *from grace with a *wound *to his being, while *observing *the effects of *effective *dieting (the *supposed *one true *religion*), succumbing to the very theory he challenged (that the *approximates *of one's body *fat *percentage could always be used to predict risk for weight gain paranoia).

* slightly modified...think it makes a bit more sense now


----------



## David McAfee

1. all


----------



## Geoffrey

1. all
2. bad


----------



## LCEvans

1. all
2. bad
3. and


----------



## jesscscott

1. all
2. bad
3. and
4. black


----------



## Geoffrey

after some of the other strings of words, this one is just begging for something like 'obtuse' or 'soliloquy'....


----------



## Marguerite

1. all
2. bad
3. and
4. black
5. accumulate


----------



## Susan in VA

1. all
2. bad
3. and
4. black
5. accumulate 
6. self-adhesive


----------



## CCrooks

1. all
2. bad
3. and
4. black
5. accumulate 
6. self-adhesive
7. decomposing


----------



## LCEvans

1. all
2. bad
3. and
4. black
5. accumulate 
6. self-adhesive
7. decomposing
8. were


----------



## David McAfee

1. all
2. bad
3. and
4. black
5. accumulate 
6. self-adhesive
7. decomposing
8. were
9. kiss


----------



## Margaret

1. all
2.bad
3.and
4. black
5. accumulate
6. self-adhesive
7. decomposing
8. were
9. kiss
10. three


----------



## ScottLCollins

nasty, but well done!


----------



## Geoffrey

1.  A
2.  mist


----------



## Marguerite

1.  A
2.  mist
3. is


----------



## David McAfee

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you


----------



## MAGreen

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you
5. woman


----------



## Susan in VA

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you
5. woman
6. they


----------



## LCEvans

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you
5. woman
6. they
7. of


----------



## Kristen Painter

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you
5. woman
6. they
7. of
8. gold


----------



## David McAfee

This sentence is almost writing itself...

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you
5. woman
6. they
7. of
8. gold
9. tone


----------



## ScottLCollins

1. A
2. mist
3. is
4. you
5. woman
6. they
7. of
8. gold
9. tone
10. after

On your marks, get set, go!


----------



## Angela

*A mist* *of * rain *is* begining to fall when the *woman * in the *gold tone * dress approaches the little old man and as *they * walk away hand-in-hand *you * wonder if this is true love *after * all.

Kinda lame, but the best I could come up with!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Here we go again.

1. office


----------



## Angela

1. office
2. reached


----------



## jesscscott

The decomposing corpse one was snazzy (more in reference to the reverse order than the content, LOL!)...and the mist of rain one has a romantic touch ^^

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered


----------



## Geoffrey

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind


----------



## Angela

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind
5. a


----------



## David McAfee

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind
5. a
6. future


----------



## LCEvans

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind
5. a
6. future
7. she


----------



## CCrooks

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind
5. a
6. future
7. she
8. best


----------



## traceya

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind
5. a
6. future
7. she
8. best
9. to


----------



## dollcrazy

1. office
2. reached
3. shattered
4. behind
5. a
6. future
7. she
8. best
9. to
10. biopsy


----------



## Margaret

Her* best * hopes for *a* happy *future* were *shattered* when *she * *reached* the *office* and listened *to* the reasons *behind* her *biopsy* results.


----------



## David McAfee

Nice one, Margaret! 

1. Jerusalem


----------



## LCEvans

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my


----------



## frojazz

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my
4. just


----------



## jesscscott

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my
4. just
5. locket


----------



## MAGreen

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my
4. just
5. locket
6. before


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my
4. just
5. locket
6. before
7. freeway


----------



## Margaret

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my
4. just
5. locket
6. before
7. freeway
8. haze


----------



## Aravis60

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's 
3. my
4. just
5. locket
6. before
7. freeway
8. haze
9. casually


----------



## jesscscott

1. Jerusalem
2. fisherman's
3. my
4. just
5. locket
6. before
7. freeway
8. haze
9. casually
10. apprehensions


----------



## MAGreen

I lost *my locket* at the *Jerusalem fisherman's* market, *just before casually* tossing aside my *apprehensions* about flying down the *highway* in the morning *haze*.


----------



## Marguerite

1. Poison


----------



## MAGreen

1. Poison
2. ringing


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled


----------



## Marguerite

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled
4. powers


----------



## Maxx

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled
4. powers
5. it
6. age


----------



## LCEvans

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled
4. powers
5. it
6. age
7. had


----------



## ScottLCollins

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled
4. powers
5. it
6. age
7. had
8. before


----------



## CCrooks

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled
4. powers
5. it
6. age
7. had
8. before
9. attend


----------



## Margaret

1. Poison
2. ringing
3. bristled
4. powers
5. it
6. age
7. had
8. before
9. attend
10. length


----------



## Scheherazade

As he knelt *before *a *bristled *cactus to *attend *to the *poison *in his wound with a *length *of ripped cloth his gunshot was still *ringing *in his ears and *it *made him realize just how much *age **had* affected his *powers *of endurance and strength.


----------



## Aravis60

Scheherazade said:


> As he knelt *before *a *bristled *cactus to *attend *to the *poison *in his wound with a *length *of ripped cloth his gunshot was still *ringing *in his ears and *it *made him realize just how much *age **had* affected his *powers *of endurance and strength.


Nice!

1. actions


----------



## traceya

1. actions
2. unreliable


----------



## Scheherazade

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai


----------



## David McAfee

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai
4. silver


----------



## Margaret

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samuri
4. silver
5. wind


----------



## frojazz

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai
4. silver
5. wind
6. assessment


----------



## Geoffrey

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai
4. silver
5. wind
6. assessment
7. contact


----------



## Maxx

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai
4. silver
5. wind
6. assessment
7. contact
8. boy


----------



## CCrooks

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai
4. silver
5. wind
6. assessment
7. contact
8. boy
9. the


----------



## Susan in VA

1. actions
2. unreliable
3. samurai
4. silver
5. wind
6. assessment
7. contact
8. boy
9. the
10. confidentiality


----------



## Scheherazade

I didn't want to do two in a row but this one has been scaring folks for over 24 hours now 

The *unreliable **actions *of the drunken *samurai *prompted *the **boy *to make a quick *assessment *of the situation as he restlessly fingered the *silver *coins given to him *confidentially *by his *contact*, the ribbon cinching the bag fluttering nervously in the *wind*.

1. clearly


----------



## traceya

1. clearly
2. vegetation


----------



## Margaret

Scheherazade said:


> The *unreliable **actions *of the drunken *samurai *prompted *the **boy *to make a quick *assessment *of the situation as he restlessly fingered the *silver *coins given to him *confidentially *by his *contact*, the ribbon cinching the bag fluttering nervously in the *wind*.


You are my hero! I have to admit, this one stumped me. Well done!
1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer


----------



## J.M Pierce

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation


----------



## Maxx

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed


----------



## Susan in VA

Scheherazade said:


> The *unreliable **actions *of the drunken *samurai *prompted *the **boy *to make a quick *assessment *of the situation as he restlessly fingered the *silver *coins given to him *confidentially *by his *contact*, the ribbon cinching the bag fluttering nervously in the *wind*.


Wouldn't you just love to find a book that starts with that sentence? 

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed
6. their


----------



## Scheherazade

Susan in VA said:


> Wouldn't you just love to find a book that starts with that sentence?


Maybe I need to write one... I just need a random word generator to inspire me every few paragraphs!


----------



## Geoffrey

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed
6. their
7. cop


----------



## MAGreen

Scheherazade said:


> Maybe I need to write one... I just need a random word generator to inspire me every few paragraphs!


Isn't that what this thread is?

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed
6. their
7. cop
8. village


----------



## CCrooks

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed
6. their
7. cop
8. village
9. last


----------



## traceya

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed
6. their
7. cop
8. village
9. last
10. guests

Go for it guys.....

Trace


----------



## Geoffrey

1. clearly
2. vegetation
3. closer
4. vacation
5. kissed
6. their
7. cop
8. village
9. last
10. guests

Try this on for size:

The *village cop* smiled knowingly and moved *closer* as the party *guests* laughed, *kissed* and headed toward the park's leafy *vegetation*; they were *clearly* intent on enjoying the *last* night of *their vacation*.

bow chicka wow wow


----------



## ScottLCollins

Sweet sentence.


----------



## Maxx

1. tower


----------



## Geoffrey

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever (does that count as one word?)


----------



## Susan in VA

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever (does that count as one word?) *It's just one dog, so yeah, why not? *
3. monastery


----------



## David McAfee

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever (does that count as one word?) *It's just one dog, so yeah, why not? *
3. monastery
4. aloe


----------



## LCEvans

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever (does that count as one word?)  It's just one dog, so yeah, why not?  
3. monastery
4. aloe
5. publicity


----------



## Vyrl

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever (does that count as one word?)  It's just one dog, so yeah, why not? 
3. monastery
4. aloe
5. publicity
6. liar

Ooo. Looks fun .


----------



## Margaret

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever
3. monastery
4. aloe
5. publicity
6. liar
7. beat


----------



## Geoffrey

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever
3. monastery
4. aloe
5. publicity
6. liar
7. beat
8. turned


----------



## MAGreen

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever
3. monastery
4. aloe
5. publicity
6. liar
7. beat
8. turned
9. help


----------



## David McAfee

1. tower
2. Labrador Retriever
3. monastery
4. aloe
5. publicity
6. liar
7. beat
8. turned
9. help
10. flu

OK. Someone take it.


----------



## Margaret

The abbot received some *publicity* when, with the *help* of his *Labrador Retriever*, he expelled the *liar*, who had claimed to cure the *flu* with *Aloe*, from the *monastery* *tower* and *turned* him over to the authorities, who planned to *beat* him for his lies.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1. T-shirt
2. champagne


----------



## Margaret

1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into


----------



## Geoffrey

....Who planned to beat him ...... Bwaaa Haaa Haaa ....   



1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into
4. argued


----------



## Marguerite

1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into
4. argued
5. separation


----------



## LCEvans

1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into
4. argued
5. separation
6. things


----------



## Eric C

1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into
4. argued
5. separation
6. things
7. crow


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into
4. argued
5. separation
6. things
7. crow
8. were


----------



## blackbelt

I just have to give props to Geoffrey for quoting Auntie Mame.  Rosalynd Russel at her finest (next to His Girl Friday, perhaps).


----------



## Marguerite

1. T-shirt
2. champagne
3. into
4. argued
5. separation
6. things
7. crow
8. were
9. radio
10. down

Have fun!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I finally got to try one. It's dorky, but it works.

The *crow* *argued* with Surya about the *separation*, complaining that *things* *were* not right, then he flew *down*, crashing *into* the *radio* and spilling *champagne* on the man's *T-shirt*.


----------



## Geoffrey

Very good.  A sentence that's a story ...

OK, lets see where this goes

1. Presbyterian


----------



## Marguerite

1. Presbyterian
2. blank


----------



## David McAfee

1. Presbyterian
2. blank
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)


----------



## Scheherazade

This one is scary already....

1. Presbyterian
2. blank
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. governmental


----------



## Susan in VA

1. Presbyterian
2. blank
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. governmental
5. puncture


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1. Presbyterian
2. blank
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. governmental
5. puncture
6. She


----------



## Margaret

1. Presbyterian
2, blank
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. govermental
5. puncture
6. she
7. unnerved


----------



## Aravis60

1. Presbyterian
2. blank 
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. governmental 
5. puncture
6. she
7. unnerved 
8. sounded


----------



## frojazz

1. Presbyterian
2. blank 
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. governmental 
5. puncture
6. she
7. unnerved 
8. sounded
9. death


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Presbyterian
2. blank
3. Roman (as in from Rome, not someone named Roman)
4. governmental
5. puncture
6. she
7. unnerved
8. sounded
9. death
10. gossip


OK, let's see what comes of that.


----------



## philvan

As a Presbyterian, I draw a blank when trying to understand the complexities of the Roman Church, its Governmental structure and politics just puncture my sense of self-confidence and sense of worth, just as she, my ex wife, unnerved me with comments about our neighbours that sounded more like death wishes in tone of voice than the positive gossip titbits they purported to be.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

philvan said:


> As a Presbyterian, I draw a blank when trying to understand the complexities of the Roman Church, its Governmental structure and politics just puncture my sense of self-confidence and sense of worth, just as she, my ex wife, unnerved me with comments about our neighbours that sounded more like death wishes in tone of voice than the positive gossip titbits they purported to be.


You deserve a round of applause for that one.


----------



## philvan

I'm still doing deep breathing and relaxation techniques to recover.


----------



## philvan

Should have looked at earlier efforts - I didn't see that the words could be in a different order, just somewhere in the sentence. Would have made for something a bit simpler.


----------



## philvan

Ok 15th word in the Terry Pratchett I'm reading

Scattering


----------



## Scheherazade

philvan said:


> Should have looked at earlier efforts - I didn't see that the words could be in a different order, just somewhere in the sentence. Would have made for something a bit simpler.


Yeesh... not only a good sentence but in order. I hadn't even realized that. You get double points! But much like with "Whose Line Is It Anyway" points don't matter.


----------



## Scheherazade

1. Scattering
2. naval


----------



## AmandasPanda

1. Scattering
2. naval
3. Mostly


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Scattering
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision


----------



## Aravis60

1. Scattering 
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision
5. into


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

1. Scattering 
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision
5. into
6. taco


----------



## frojazz

1. Scattering 
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision
5. into
6. taco
7. cafe


----------



## Marguerite

1. Scattering 
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision
5. into
6. taco
7. cafe
8. solution


----------



## J.L. Penn

1. Scattering 
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision
5. into
6. taco
7. cafe
8. solution
9. to (yeah, it's boring but that's what it is)


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1. Scattering
2. naval
3. Mostly
4. decision
5. into
6. taco
7. cafe
8. solution
9. to (yeah, it's boring but that's what it is)  
10. Peering


----------



## Marguerite

The admiral made a naval decision, while he was peering from the cafe, that was mostly about scattering the ships into a formation which could block the taco shaped inlet to affect a solution to the gunrunning.


----------



## LCEvans

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique


----------



## David McAfee

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log


----------



## Marguerite

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. difficult


----------



## Geoffrey

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears


----------



## LCEvans

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears
5. Chinese


----------



## Marguerite

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears
5. Chinese
6. runner


----------



## LCEvans

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears
5. Chinese
6. runner
7. an


----------



## ScottLCollins

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears
5. Chinese
6. runner
7. an
8. the


----------



## David McAfee

1.  Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears
5. Chinese
6. runner
7. an
8. the
9. tentacled


----------



## Geoffrey

1. Freedom.
2. Unique
3. log
4. ears
5. Chinese
6. runner
7. an
8. the
9. tentacled
10. two

That's a pretty strange list.    OK, have at it.


----------



## Margaret

The *Chinese* *runner* covered his *ears*, jumped over a *log* or *two*, and reached *freedom* by escaping *the* *unique* *tentacled* grasp of *an* octopus.


----------



## A_J_Lath

1. Bright


----------



## Maxx

1. bright
2. neck


----------



## Marguerite

1. bright
2. neck
3. product


----------



## jesscscott

1. bright
2. neck
3. product
4. empower


----------



## Geoffrey

1. bright
2. neck
3. product
4. empower
5. refugees


----------



## Aravis60

1. bright 
2. neck
3. product
4. empower
5. refugees 
6. man


----------



## frojazz

1. bright 
2. neck
3. product
4. empower
5. refugees 
6. man
7. away


----------



## jesscscott

1. bright
2. neck
3. product
4. empower
5. refugees
6. man
7. away
9. spider


----------



## Marguerite

1. bright
2. neck
3. product
4. empower
5. refugees
6. man
7. away
9. spider
10. town

Game on for the next lucky entry!


----------



## David McAfee

Marguerite said:


> 1. bright
> 2. neck
> 3. product
> 4. empower
> 5. refugees
> 6. man
> 7. away
> 9. spider
> 10. town
> 
> Game on for the next lucky entry!


Um....where is # 8?

OK, here is #8: engineer

Which makes this the list. 

1. bright
2. neck
3. product
4. empower
5. refugees
6. man
7. away
*8. engineer*
9. spider
10. town

OK. now the game is on....go get 'em, someone!


----------



## Margaret

The *refugees* moved *away* from the *town* infested with *spider* monkeys only after the *bright* young *man* was able to *engineer* their migration to a safer *neck* of the woods and *empower* them to create a marketable *product* there.


----------



## Geoffrey

Very cool.  I started one before we left to run errands, but it was about spider man .... 

to start again:

1.  end


----------



## Margaret

Geoffrey said:


> Very cool. I started one before we left to run errands, but it was about spider man ....


Actually, I tried to do one using spider man and could not get it to work.

1. end
2. jeep


----------



## David McAfee

1. end
2. jeep
3. acorn


----------



## MAGreen

1. end
2. jeep
3. acorn
4. climbed


----------



## frojazz

I got a good word without cheating, I promise. 

1. end
2. jeep
3. acorn
4. climbed
5. infected


----------



## jesscscott

* oops, sorry--i think i missed out on #8!

1. end
2. jeep
3. acorn
4. climbed
5. infected
6. noodles


----------



## jesscscott

* bump


----------



## Marguerite

1. end
2. jeep
3. acorn
4. climbed
5. infected
6. noodles
7. lungs


----------



## Aravis60

1. end 
2. jeep 
3. acorn
4. climbed
5. infected
6. noodles
7. lungs
8. don't


----------



## David McAfee

1. end 
2. jeep 
3. acorn
4. climbed
5. infected
6. noodles
7. lungs
8. don't 
9. let


----------



## ScottLCollins

1. end 
2. jeep 
3. acorn
4. climbed
5. infected
6. noodles
7. lungs
8. don't 
9. let
10. this


----------



## vwkitten

Squirrel Bumper Sticker:

Squirrel friends don't let friends drive high and end up with infected lungs because they climbed into this jeep with a joint made out of acorn noodles.


----------



## Aravis60

vwkitten said:


> Squirrel Bumper Sticker:
> 
> Squirrel friends don't let friends drive high and end up with infected lungs because they climbed into this jeep with a joint made out of acorn noodles.


LOVE it! 
1. You 
2. hiding


----------



## Margaret

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor


----------



## vwkitten

T.L. Haddix said:


> Oh. My. gosh. That was so funny. Priceless.


Thanks -- that was fun! =)

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like


----------



## Geoffrey

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like
5. moment


----------



## David McAfee

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like
5. moment
6. skull


----------



## Marguerite

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like
5. moment
6. skull
7. free


----------



## akagriff

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like
5. moment
6. skull
7. free
8.  Jerry


----------



## David McAfee

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like
5. moment
6. skull
7. free
8.  Jerry
9. the


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1. You
2. hiding
3. professor
4. like
5. moment
6. skull
7. free
8.  Jerry
9. the
10. blessed


----------



## Marguerite

The professor is hiding, like you Jerry, to be free for, a moment, from the man that wants to crush his blessed skull.


----------



## Marguerite

1. of


----------



## MAGreen

1. of
2. long


----------



## jesscscott

1. of
2. long
3. antioxidants


----------



## Geoffrey

1. of
2. long
3. antioxidants
4. name


----------



## Margaret

1. of
2. long
3.antioxidants
4. name
5. age


----------



## Aravis60

1. of 
2. long 
3. antioxidants
4. name 
5. age 
6. wanted


----------



## jesscscott

1. of
2. long
3. antioxidants
4. name
5. age
6. wanted 
7. deadly


----------



## Ann in Arlington

**** Wow! Resurrecting an old thread! Cool!  Here are the 'rules' as designed when the thread started:



> Not sure if this will work but I love games so let's see ...
> 
> Open up whatever book you're reading now, go to the 15th word and post it here. Once 10 words are posted, the eleventh person needs to try to make a sentence out of those words using as few additional words as possible. Make sense? Give it a go!


Carry on. . . . .3 more words. . . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray!! I loved this game!


1. of
2. long
3. antioxidants
4. name
5. age
6. wanted
7. deadly
8. midnight


----------



## Margaret

This game is one of my favorites!  Thanks for ressurecting it!

1.of
2.long
3.antioxidants
4.name
5.age
6.wanted
7.deadly
8.midnight
9.suspicious


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1.of
2.long
3.antioxidants
4.name
5.age
6.wanted
7.deadly
8.midnight
9.suspicious
10. tunic


----------



## Geoffrey

OK,  it felt like an odd, disjointed list of words, so this is what came out of it:

Resplendent in long cape and tunic, the seemingly suspicious yet ageless vampire sat in a midnight café and cast a deadly glare at the group of gossiping youths who wouldn’t shut up already – they joked and chattered about some stupid antioxidant cream and how they just wanted to remember its name.


*blush*


----------



## Geoffrey

And here's the start of a new list:


1.  khaki


----------



## jackwestjr_author

1. khaki
2. understood


----------



## Nell Gavin

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint


----------



## Margaret

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile


----------



## Guest

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile
5. banging


----------



## Nell Gavin

This one's going to be good. I can see that already.


----------



## Guest

Nell Gavin said:


> This one's going to be good. I can see that already.


I want to make the sentance allready!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile
5. banging
6. he


----------



## Marguerite

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile
5. banging
6. he
7. sari


----------



## purplepen79

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile
5. banging
6. he
7. sari
8. span


----------



## jesscscott

* I loved (still love) this game too (hence the "resurrection," hehe)!

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile
5. banging
6. he
7. sari
8. span 
9. amazing


----------



## CCrooks

1. khaki
2. understood
3. joint
4. half-smile
5. banging
6. he
7. sari
8. span 
9. amazing
10. to


----------



## Marguerite

He entered the joint with the banging music and, with a half-smile noticed the outfits had a span from khaki to a sari.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Darnit, missed the chance to make a sentence! Oh well, here's a new word: When

*When*


----------



## Geoffrey

I was working on a sentence with a completely different definition of 'joint'...

1.  when
2.  part


----------



## Marguerite

I think it would be fun if the first three people to respond each tried their hand at a totally unique sentence with the same words.

1.  when
2.  part
3. long


----------



## purplepen79

1.  when
2.  part
3. long
4. hickory


----------



## jesscscott

Marguerite said:


> I think it would be fun if the first three people to respond each tried their hand at a totally unique sentence with the same words.


Agreed !

1. when
2. part
3. long
4. hickory
5. therapy


----------



## Geoffrey

1. when
2. part
3. long
4. hickory
5. therapy
6. born
7. U.S.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1. when
2. part
3. long
4. hickory
5. therapy
6. born
7. U.S.
8. no


----------



## Marguerite

1. when
2. part
3. long
4. hickory
5. therapy
6. born
7. U.S.
8. no
9. away


----------



## Angela

1. when
2. part
3. long
4. hickory
5. therapy
6. born
7. U.S.
8. no
9. away
10. cross


----------



## vwkitten

"No, don't cross the long hickory bridge," she told the U.S. Senator in his past life regression therapy session, wondering when he'd taken away part about being born George Washington.


----------



## vwkitten

1. particle


----------



## Angela

1. particle
2. Felicity


----------



## Bonbonlover

1. particle
2. Felicity
3. touched


----------



## BTackitt

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers


----------



## Angela

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't


----------



## vwkitten

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't
6. mark


----------



## sabinfire

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't
6. mark
7. some


----------



## Geoffrey

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't
6. mark
7. some
8. as


----------



## Angela

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't
6. mark
7. some
8. as
9. first


----------



## vwkitten

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't
6. mark
7. some
8. as
9. first
10. chocolate


----------



## Walterrhein

1. particle
2. felicity
3. touched
4. strangers
5. didn't
6. mark
7. some
8. as
9. first
10. chocolate
11.  in


----------



## Walterrhein

As some strangers first touched particle chocolate in felicity; [M]ark didn't.


----------



## vwkitten

1. barking


----------



## Geoffrey

1. barking
2. away


----------



## vwkitten

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty


----------



## Marguerite

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child


----------



## Brenda Carroll

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child
5. near


----------



## vwkitten

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child
5. near
6. Gregorian (the list looked too easy =P)


----------



## BTackitt

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child
5. near
6. Gregorian
7. swaying


----------



## Marguerite

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child
5. near
6. Gregorian
7. swaying
8. catch


----------



## Luke King

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child
5. near
6. Gregorian
7. swaying
8. catch
9. up


----------



## terrireid

1. barking
2. away
3. naughty
4. child
5. near
6. Gregorian
7. swaying
8. catch
9. up
10. monks


----------



## Marguerite

The naughty child ran to catch up to be near to the monks that were swaying to a gregorian chant, until the barking dog chased him away.


----------



## Marguerite

1.  Football


----------



## Geoffrey

1.  Football
2.  superiors


----------



## LarryEnright

1.  Football
2.  superiors
3. chastize


----------



## terrireid

1.  Football
2.  superiors
3. chastize
4. eggnog


----------



## velicion

Raged.


----------



## Marguerite

1.  Football
2.  superiors
3. chastize
4. eggnog
5. raged
6. help


----------



## terrireid

1.Football
2.superiors
3.chastise
4.eggnog
5.raged
6.help
7.compulsive


----------



## vwkitten

1.Football
2.superiors
3.chastise
4.eggnog
5.raged
6.help
7.compulsive 
8. diligent


----------



## crash86

1.Football
2.superiors
3.chastise
4.eggnog
5.raged
6.help
7.compulsive 
8. diligent 
9. Staff


----------



## terrireid

1.Football
2.superiors
3.chastise
4.eggnog
5.raged
6.help
7.compulsive 
8.diligent 
9.Staff
10.ghosts


----------



## vwkitten

"So," she raged, gulping heavily spiked eggnog, "you want me to believe that you're going to be late to my parent's Christmas party because you were watching football with a compulsive alcoholic debutante because you were being a diligent new staff member of the depression help line for ghosts so that you wouldn't be chastised by your superiors?"


----------



## vwkitten

1. vehemently


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

1. Vehemently.
2. Swing.


----------



## terrireid

1.Vehemently
2.Swing
3.Sideways


----------



## Marguerite

1.Vehemently
2.Swing
3.Sideways
4. tolerate


----------



## vwkitten

1.Vehemently
2. Swing
3. Sideways
4. tolerate
5. sage


----------



## terrireid

1. Vehemently
2. Swing
3. Sideways
4. tolerate
5. sage
6. Friday


----------



## carl_h

1. Vehemently
2. Swing
3. Sideways
4. tolerate
5. sage
6. Friday
7. inebriated


----------



## crash86

carl_h said:


> 1. Vehemently
> 2. Swing
> 3. Sideways
> 4. tolerate
> 5. sage
> 6. Friday
> 7. inebriated
> 8. You


----------



## Miriam Minger

carl_h said:


> 1. Vehemently
> 2. Swing
> 3. Sideways
> 4. tolerate
> 5. sage
> 6. Friday
> 7. inebriated


8. pouting


----------



## Marguerite

1. Vehemently
2. Swing
3. Sideways
4. tolerate
5. sage
6. Friday
7. inebriated
8. you
9. pouting
10 sweetie

Game on.


----------

